# DA 740X hub cones????



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

Any vintage DA experts available to tell me which rear cones fit which rear hubs? I have a used integrated 8 rear hub for my steel Merckx with badly pitted cones and don't even know if its a 7402 or 7403 model and I am trying to get some good cones for it ! 
thanks Ian


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

In the past, I've found some here 
Loose Screws Bicycle Small Parts Bicycle Parts for the Home Mechanic


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

Well , i saw and bought 7402 cones off eBay from a seller in Canada and they look perfect to replace my 7403 hubs pitted ones !


----------

